

Ask HN:How well does your fb convo compare to the quality of HN comment thread? - chunky1994

My original question (which was too long for the title) was Ask HN: How well does your average facebook conversation/comment thread rank compared to the quality of HN comment threads?
======
chunky1994
I would say on a scale of one to twenty, 10 being the average HN value, my
usual facebook conversations rank at around 3 or two. The ones with my closest
friends maybe around 8.

Here's why: 1) The people I have as friends on facebook have varied interests,
and usually it's mostly smalltalk, because even if I ask people about their
interests, they would rather not explain them to me on facebook, or they do a
very bad job of providing insight into said topic. There's no real value to
anything being said, and yet this happens almost everyday.

2) My closer friends have interests more inclined towards mind, and often, our
discussions, lead to new ways of thinking about said topics (usually
'intellectual' [humour me here] stuff), sadly this happens maybe once a month
or so.

------
_delirium
Depends greatly on the subject. On technical subjects, HN threads are much
better. On political subjects, FB is much better.

------
markkat
I don't converse on FB. It doesn't seem that people are looking for
conversation there. Aside from serving as an address book, I haven't really
found any value in FB. Conversations on HN can vary, but are generally pretty
good.

